# [solved]Trying to get alc1220 on Fatal1ty Gaming K4 working

## vaxbrat

I have my Ryzen 1700x build stablized now to the point where I'm trying to get audio working.  There's a Gigabyte RX-460 gpu installed which shows up first with its hdmi stuff:

```
 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1450

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1451

00:01.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452

00:01.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1453

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452

00:03.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452

00:03.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1453

00:04.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452

00:07.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452

00:07.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1454

00:08.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452

00:08.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1454

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 59)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 51)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1460

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1461

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1462

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1463

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1464

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1465

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1466

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1467

03:00.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b9 (rev 02)

03:00.1 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b5 (rev 02)

03:00.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b0 (rev 02)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b4 (rev 02)

04:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b4 (rev 02)

04:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b4 (rev 02)

04:03.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b4 (rev 02)

04:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b4 (rev 02)

04:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b4 (rev 02)

04:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b4 (rev 02)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

0c:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Baffin [Polaris11] (rev cf)

0c:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device aae0

11:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 145a

11:00.2 Encryption controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1456

11:00.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 145c                                                                                                     

12:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1455                                                                               

12:00.2 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)                                                                       

12:00.3 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1457

```

lscpi -v on the realtek alc1220 looks like:

```
12:00.3 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1457

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1221

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 52

        Memory at fe800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [64] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

I've built pretty much all I can find for SND in the 4.13.1 kernel as modules but I don't see snd_hda_intel loaded with lsmod and have just this one little ditty in dmesg where it appears to looking at the hdmi stuff onboard the gpu.

```
# dmesg | grep snd

[    0.784169] snd_hda_intel 0000:0c:00.1: Force to non-snoop mode

```

I only see the first card's stuff in /dev/snd:

```
# ls -l /dev/snd

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root       60 Sep 22 23:11 by-path

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  2 Sep 22 23:11 controlC0

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  8 Sep 22 23:11 hwC0D0

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  7 Sep 22 23:21 pcmC0D10p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  3 Sep 22 23:23 pcmC0D3p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  4 Sep 22 23:24 pcmC0D7p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  5 Sep 22 23:21 pcmC0D8p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  6 Sep 22 23:21 pcmC0D9p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  1 Sep 22 23:11 seq

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 33 Sep 22 23:11 timer

```

What am I missing that's preventing the realtek card from getting picked up?

```
 # grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_IEC958=y

CONFIG_SND_DMAENGINE_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_COMPRESS_OFFLOAD=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK_INPUT_DEV=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_MIDI_EVENT=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_MIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_MIDI_EMUL=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ=m

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_ALOOP=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_SB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AW2=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK=y

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_CTXFI=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA20=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA24=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_MONA=m

CONFIG_SND_MIA=m

CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968_INPUT=y

CONFIG_SND_ES1968_RADIO=y

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_LOLA=m

CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_DSP_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_EXT_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048

CONFIG_SND_SPI=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_HIFACE=m

CONFIG_SND_BCD2000=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_LINE6=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_POD=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_PODHD=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_TONEPORT=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_VARIAX=m

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_GENERIC_DMAENGINE_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TOPOLOGY=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AMD_ACP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATMEL_SOC=m

CONFIG_SND_DESIGNWARE_I2S=m

# CONFIG_SND_DESIGNWARE_PCM is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_ASRC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SAI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SSI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SPDIF=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_ESAI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMX_AUDMUX=m

CONFIG_SND_I2S_HI6210_I2S=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMG=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMG_I2S_IN=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMG_I2S_OUT=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMG_PARALLEL_OUT=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMG_SPDIF_IN=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMG_SPDIF_OUT=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMG_PISTACHIO_INTERNAL_DAC=m

CONFIG_SND_SST_ATOM_HIFI2_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_SND_SST_IPC=m

CONFIG_SND_SST_IPC_ACPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST_ACPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST_MATCH=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BXT_DA7219_MAX98357A_MACH=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BXT_RT298_MACH=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BYTCR_RT5640_MACH=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BYTCR_RT5651_MACH=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKL_RT286_MACH=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_XTFPGA_I2S=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU_UTILS=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU1701=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU17X1=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU1761=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU1761_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU1761_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU7002=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4104=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4554=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4613=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4642=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK5386=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALC5623=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS35L32=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS35L33=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS35L34=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS35L35=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L42=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L51=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L51_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L52=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L56=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L73=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4265=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4271=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4271_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4271_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42XX8=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42XX8_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4349=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS53L30=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DA7219=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DIO2125=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DMIC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_HDMI_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ES7134=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ES8316=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ES8328=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ES8328_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ES8328_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_GTM601=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_HDAC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INNO_RK3036=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98357A=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98504=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98927=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX9860=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MSM8916_WCD_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MSM8916_WCD_DIGITAL=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM1681=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM179X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM179X_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM179X_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3168A=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3168A_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3168A_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM512x=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM512x_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM512x_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RL6231=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RL6347A=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT286=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT298=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5616=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5631=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5640=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5651=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5677_SPI is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SGTL5000=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SIGMADSP=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SIGMADSP_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SIGMADSP_REGMAP=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SIRF_AUDIO_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM4567=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_STA32X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_STA350=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_STI_SAS=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS2552=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS5086=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS571X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS5720=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TFA9879=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC31XX=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TS3A227E=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8523=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8711=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8737=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8741=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8770=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8776=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8960=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8962=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8974=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8978=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8985=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ZX_AUD96P22=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_NAU8540=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_NAU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_NAU8824=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TPA6130A2=m

CONFIG_SND_SIMPLE_CARD_UTILS=m

CONFIG_SND_SIMPLE_CARD=m

CONFIG_SND_X86=y

CONFIG_SND_SYNTH_EMUX=m
```

[code]

----------

## vaxbrat

So I'm googling all the results for modprobing realtek alc1220 codes and I noticed that I had baked in SND_HDA_INTEL instead of building it as a module.  Now why would that make a difference?  Anyway one quick change, rebuild, reboot, and now I see snd_hda_codec_realtek messages after that first snd_hda_intel one in my dmesg.  I also have now have a /dev/snd/controlC1 showing up and audio support on the plasma 5 desktop for the realtek as "generic audio".

----------

## roarinelk

you need to make all CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_* also built-in if CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is built in as well.

----------

## ivan2k

 *vaxbrat wrote:*   

> So I'm googling all the results for modprobing realtek alc1220 codes and I noticed that I had baked in SND_HDA_INTEL instead of building it as a module.  Now why would that make a difference?  Anyway one quick change, rebuild, reboot, and now I see snd_hda_codec_realtek messages after that first snd_hda_intel one in my dmesg.  I also have now have a /dev/snd/controlC1 showing up and audio support on the plasma 5 desktop for the realtek as "generic audio".

 

Hello vaxbrat,

do you have solved?

I have a Gygabyte AX370-Gaming 5 with dual ALC1220, kernel 4.13.9, snd_hda_codec_realtek, snd_hda_codec_generic, snd_hda_codec_intel all loaded, but no sound.

----------

## ivan2k

 *ivan2k wrote:*   

>  *vaxbrat wrote:*   So I'm googling all the results for modprobing realtek alc1220 codes and I noticed that I had baked in SND_HDA_INTEL instead of building it as a module.  Now why would that make a difference?  Anyway one quick change, rebuild, reboot, and now I see snd_hda_codec_realtek messages after that first snd_hda_intel one in my dmesg.  I also have now have a /dev/snd/controlC1 showing up and audio support on the plasma 5 desktop for the realtek as "generic audio". 
> 
> Hello vaxbrat,
> 
> do you have solved?
> ...

 

Ok, solved by myself.

Solution was to add options snd-hda-intel index=1 to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

----------

